
Platforms – Past, Present and Future - MaysonL
https://techpinions.com/platforms-past-present-and-future/42909
======
Oletros
> — Closed creates markets (see Macintosh and iPhone);

What market created the iPhone?

And after reading all the "article", it is only another Kirk article about how
good Apple is and how bad are the others

~~~
cjg
I think his point was that the closed iPhone created the smart phone market.

~~~
cromwellian
Except that smartphones existed before the iPhone, even App Stores did, but
they were primarily business user focused.I mean, I had a Kyocera Palm Phone,
which was one of the first PalmOS phones in 20011.

